# High TPO and recurrent miscarriage. Anyone else?



## MrsMcD123 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello all,

So I haven't gotten an official diagnosis yet as I'm in the process of switching insurance, but after my second miscarriage right before thanksgiving, my OB ran all of the recurrent pregnancy loss blood tests, and my TPO number came back pretty high (674). I've also had my TSH come back abnormal in the past (last time I was pregnant, but stupid doctor refused to treat me or do any further testing.) All of my other numbers this time come back within range. I've also had a doctor in the past tell my thyroid was enlarged, so with all of the research I've done online, it seems I have Hashi's. Anyhow, I've read that there is lots of evidence that high TPO in euthyroid women is notorious for causing miscarriage and pre-term birth.

Anyway, I was wondering if any other women have been through this. I've found a great research article showing that euthyroid women have a much better chance at successful pregnancy if treated with levothyroxine, so I'm hoping to find some success stories. I'm terrified that the miscarriages will keep happening. Luckily, I don't have any problem whatsoever in conceiving which is another thing that I've read that women with Hashi's have a problem with.

Any other women out there with reproductive problems? Any success stories?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrsMcD123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I haven't gotten an official diagnosis yet as I'm in the process of switching insurance, but after my second miscarriage right before thanksgiving, my OB ran all of the recurrent pregnancy loss blood tests, and my TPO number came back pretty high (674). I've also had my TSH come back abnormal in the past (last time I was pregnant, but stupid doctor refused to treat me or do any further testing.) All of my other numbers this time come back within range. I've also had a doctor in the past tell my thyroid was enlarged, so with all of the research I've done online, it seems I have Hashi's. Anyhow, I've read that there is lots of evidence that high TPO in euthyroid women is notorious for causing miscarriage and pre-term birth.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board and I am so so sorry for your losses. What a shame!

It is true that women with thyroid disease are very prone to miscarriage.

Others will be along after the holidays, I am sure.

Meanwhile, here is some credible reading for you.
http://www.ivf1.com/anti-thyroid-antibodies/


----------



## Krjung (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi there. I know this thread is a bit old, but thought I would add to the conversation anyway. I'm in Canada.

I too have suffered 6 miscarriages (3 within the last year - 2 blighted ovum at around 7-8 weeks and 1 very early loss). I am currently 40 and thankfully have 1 beautiful son who is now 3. He was born 8 weeks premature incidentally.

I am really frustrated and believe that my pregnancy losses could have been avoided had my fertility specialists actually tested me for thyroid antibodies YEARS ago. They didn't and wouldn't have had I not checked the box off myself on my last requisition for blood work! For reference, here were my results:

Day 3 TSH -----0.02
Day 10 TSH-----0.79 (My family physician told me this was within normal)
Free T4---------9.4
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody--------154.6

I may or may not be pregnant right now but it's too early to tell and I can't get in to meet with my specialist for 2 weeks at which point we will have to discuss thyroid hormone therapy and my blood test results. I'm curious to see if they totally ignore these results and say there is nothing wrong regardless of all the studies out there that have indicated a direct relation in thyroid dysfunction and fertility issues.

On one hand it's nice to have something to blame my fertility issues on, but am disheartened that it's taken this long to do so. If found years ago, I would not be at the end of my fertility "window" and still be trying for a baby!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, thyroid hormone therapy treats thyroid disfunction as measured by blood tests, it does not treat antibodies.

If your thyroid levels are in the normal range, there are no redeeming features to taking thyroid hormone--causing hyperthyroidism is just as dangerous to the pregnancy, and if your levels are normal you won't find too may physicians willing to risk it.

Patients are often frustrated by this--they discover they have antibodies, but there is not really anything that can be done to resolve those.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrsMcD123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I haven't gotten an official diagnosis yet as I'm in the process of switching insurance, but after my second miscarriage right before thanksgiving, my OB ran all of the recurrent pregnancy loss blood tests, and my TPO number came back pretty high (674). I've also had my TSH come back abnormal in the past (last time I was pregnant, but stupid doctor refused to treat me or do any further testing.) All of my other numbers this time come back within range. I've also had a doctor in the past tell my thyroid was enlarged, so with all of the research I've done online, it seems I have Hashi's. Anyhow, I've read that there is lots of evidence that high TPO in euthyroid women is notorious for causing miscarriage and pre-term birth.
> 
> ...


I would like to welcome you and express my condolences for your losses. What a shame.

From what I have read, careful attention must be paid to the pregnant thyroid patient.

Here is some credible information.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter14/14-frame.htm


----------



## jbm101 (Jul 9, 2011)

I luckily found a great obgyn who finally listened to me. My old OB ignored my symptoms and degraded me when I told her my concerns with my moodswings, tiredness, PMS symptoms, irregular periods, up and down weight gain, and possible miscarriages. I went to a fertility expert after 5 years of trying to conceive and he refered me to an OB that did a large series of bloodwork. She found that my thyroid was off and my progesterone levels were really low. She said it all ties together and gluten is the common denominator. I read up on it and it seems that (theory) the body is unable to process the gluten and produces antibodies to fight it and for some reason the antibodies turn on the thyroid which starts to shut down and I guess that also has something to do with the prduction of progesterone. And low progesterone will cause miscarriages. Obviously I'm not a dr but a lot of the research has tied all of these together and as of yesterday I am officially on a gluten-free diet (per dr orders)


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

I am so sorry for your losses. It is very difficult I know.

Unfortunately it does cause miscarriage. If only eh!! If only I knew, or the medicos picked it up. I spent years and years pregnant and losing. Awful years. No one tested me. I even went down the IVF trail which was horrific. Because my hormones were so over the place I could never get passed the first stage of IVF. arrgh. You would think a fertility clinic would test for thyroid antibodies eh? nope they wanted my money!!!

Anyway, after I was nearly in the crazy house I went to an accupuncturist. He saved my life I tell you. It seemed to help me immediately, then I was pregnant with a live birth, I now have two children. If I had known I had Hashis I would have had the medication and spared myself all that sadness and pain.:hugs:

You need medication, find a Doctor to help you. As hard as it is, you do need to trust. You will be fine, you need your thyroid hormones so that your repoductive hormones are working. You dont want to have problems during your pregnancy which can happen if you have Hashis.

Now I know about Hashis, I am so thankful and lucky my children are healthy! as much as the miscarriages were terribly painful and sad I am glad I did not bring a disabled child into the world.

Good luck 
Corinne


----------

